# Carb Floods Something Terrible



## foxden (Dec 12, 2006)

Have an Echo edger with a Zama Carb, C1U K52. I have cleaned it and replaced all gaskets and diaphrams and primer bulb. Now the carb floods so bad that fuel comes out the air filter. It won't start. What might be causing this? 

I would like to repair before I toss the carb and replace with a new one.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Could be the needle is stuck open but you might want to check that you don't have the fuel lines on backwards.


----------



## foxden (Dec 12, 2006)

fuel lines are correct. It primes just fine and the needles also seem ok. Is there some other check valve that could be stuck open? I know the primer has two.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*A Thought*

Double check the fuel pump diaphragm and make sure it is installed correctly, if not fuel will flow past it through the pulse port.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Sounds like the gasket is on the wrong side of the diaphgram and is interfearing with the metering arm. Have a nice day. Geo


----------

